# Nunns Mill Powerstation Northampton



## Team Polski (Sep 30, 2007)

I was digging through old topics on here and found someone talking about this place


Well yes an old powerstation and allong the bedford Road in Northampton near to the big Avon factoy. 






Well camered up indeed unles you know the route around. 

Lots and lots of graff and this aint chav graff this is proper hardcore shit hot graff mostly done by the local boys the NFA (Northamptons Finest Artists) that people spend hours on (they will castrate you if you touch it.)





Anyway there are ways in if you know how happy to link you up with help if anyones interested still and many other sites in and around Northampton inculding near by ROC posts that are in good condition and The large bunker under Corus Steel Works in Corby. Oh also Grafton Underwood ops building. Anyway give me a shout if you want info and leads got plenty to dish out and no end of pics of places.


Dan


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi TP
That Graff's amazing. As you say, must've taken ages! 
Look forward to seeing more of your photos and reports.

Cheers


----------



## King Al (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks good Dan, that graff is good - I wouldn't even know were to start with some thing like that


----------



## Team Polski (Oct 1, 2007)

The guys that do that graff are amazing yes I have lots of places I have visited over the last few months with the rest of Team Polski (they are mates of mine and its a private joke name more than anything but just ask if you want any info on Northants sites


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi TP

Some nice photos there 
Amazing "graffetti" too. Just goes to show that not all graffetti is bad (and getting permission must the the way to do it, as it then shouldn't get removed by the building owners!!

Lb


----------



## smileysal (Oct 3, 2007)

Now that's the kind of graffiti I like to see. They must spend ages on pics like those, they look so life like. 

There's some graff like that up near to Rother Valley, (not too far away from me) on some old derelict railway bridges. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Team Polski (Oct 4, 2007)

Guess thats why they are called the NFA (Northamptons finest artists)


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Team Polski said:


> Guess thats why they are called the NFA (Northamptons finest artists)



 Spot on -I guess there's a clue in their name! 
Seriously though, nice to see some original art 

Lb


----------



## BarneySchwarzenegger (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks like a nice piece of art that.


----------



## Mr Sam (Nov 1, 2007)

that graffiti is quite something


----------



## Leccy (Jul 23, 2008)

looks like this site has been partly kncked down and a new building has sprung up, good to see the have kept the front of the building at least.


----------



## photoshooter (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi Dan,
Nunn Mills is a cool place... I'm looking for a few local places just to photograph, doing a project on local buildings and some of them I'd like to be derelict and or with gaffiti etc...
If you have any suggestions that woulb be really cool 
Dawn


----------



## krela (Oct 14, 2009)

5 posts, and almost all of them bordering on breaking forum rules. Photoshooter please re-read the rules before you post again.


----------

